# PR Card



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

Can anyone answer this question for me. I landed in Canada on September 13th with my husband. He stayed behind in Canada to get set up find job, apartment etc. and I returned to Ireland after two weeks to tie up things here. His PR card has arrived to our canadian address but my hasn't arrived yet. I have my ticket booked for December 2nd and am panicking because I haven't recieved my PR CARD yet. Will they let me back in the country without it I do have my landing docket from September attached to my passport. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ennisliving said:


> Can anyone answer this question for me. I landed in Canada on September 13th with my husband. He stayed behind in Canada to get set up find job, apartment etc. and I returned to Ireland after two weeks to tie up things here. His PR card has arrived to our canadian address but my hasn't arrived yet. I have my ticket booked for December 2nd and am panicking because I haven't recieved my PR CARD yet. Will they let me back in the country without it I do have my landing docket from September attached to my passport. Any info would be appreciated


This is not an uncommon concern. Provided you have your visa in your passport and stamped at the time of landing you will be fine.


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> This is not an uncommon concern. Provided you have your visa in your passport and stamped at the time of landing you will be fine.


I do have my visa in my passport but they put a blue pen line through it when i landed. I also have stapled to inside of passport confirmation of permament residence which they put in when I landed. Hopefully I will be okay I just don't want to be turned back


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ennisliving said:


> I do have my visa in my passport but they put a blue pen line through it when i landed. I also have stapled to inside of passport confirmation of permament residence which they put in when I landed. Hopefully I will be okay I just don't want to be turned back


I'm 99.9999999% certain you won't be.


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm 99.9999999% certain you won't be.


excellent thanks for that you've put my mind at rest


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you mean you have a form that has this number on it: Imm 5292 (CON) B (06-2004) GENERIC + also: Part-3? It is calle "Confirmation of Permanent Residence". It looks like kind of a carbon copy.
If you have that piece of paper with you, you are ok! We landed on August 27th and my husband had to go back to Europe to give a lecture in October, not sure if we would have our PR cards by that time. But the immigrations officer told him that that piece of paper would be sufficient to enter the country again.


----------

